# Somebody talk me down



## Jesslyn (Oct 29, 2008)

I'm finding myself increasingly irritated. I had the same issues with the original Fire which I ended up returning. I have a Samsung Galaxy Tab 8.9 and IMO, the 8.9 size is the perfect one for a tablet since I play a lot of games and watch a LOT of video on it. I could never go down to the 7" size. I've had the smaller size and couldn't take the smallness of the screen, despite the fact that I have no issues with my 4.8" phone. 

I've also had a 10" iPad and that sucker was just way too heavy and big for mobile use. Also IMO, 10" tablets are around-the-house devices--made more for couch surfing and computing. I like to take my tablet with me everywhere. Plus I'd have to carry a huge tote of a purse to lug it around. So I'm stuck with an aging tablet that I'll probably have to replace soon or the Fire HD. I don't have any other choices, but I keep trying to make the Fire do things that it wasn't made to do --work like an Android tablet. And I miss some of my favorite Google Apps, but I can probably learn to live without those and/or to just access them from the web, but it is going to be hard to learn to live with the some of the other apps that will never work on it.

I need this device to work for me. <insert expletive here>

All is not bad--the screen is absolutely phenomenal and it is truly speedy, which I love.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

I think you just have to accept the device for what it is.  And realize that more and more apps will become available for it.

As for the iPad, I carry mine everywhere.  But I'm going to try to use the Fire as my "going out" device, so we'll see how it goes.

Betsy


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

If it doesn't suit you, it doesn't suit you.  Send it back.


----------



## Zero (Jan 27, 2011)

I'm going to be the opposite...keep it, and see.  I ended up liking the size.  It nice to pull that out to read the news in the morning on the bus as opposed to pulling out a smart phone.  The size also works nicely for reading in bed...especially with the lights out, brightness all the way down, much better than an 8.9 or 10 inch tablet.  Also it fits in my bag easily, much easier to whip out than my iPad.  Its easier to keep with me as I go through the day.  You should keep it a little longer, the 7" HD is so much better than the original fire!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Jesslynn is talking about the 8.9" Fire, Zero.  She was hoping it would replace her 8.9" Samsung, I think.

Betsy


----------



## Jesslyn (Oct 29, 2008)

Also, I neglected to mention that the Amazon ecosystem is a _huge _plus when added to Netflix, HBOGo, Hulu Plus and my own personal video library. So I will stay optimistic (if a bit frustrated) and use my whole 30 days to decide what to do.


----------



## Jesslyn (Oct 29, 2008)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Jesslynn is talking about the 8.9" Fire, Zero. She was hoping it would replace her 8.9" Samsung, I think.
> 
> Betsy


Exactly.


----------



## TraceyC/FL (Mar 23, 2011)

Jesslyn said:


> Also, I neglected to mention that the Amazon ecosystem is a _huge _plus when added to Netflix, HBOGo, Hulu Plus and my own personal video library. So I will stay optimistic (if a bit frustrated) and use my whole 30 days to decide what to do.


That sounds like the best plan - is it rootable to solve everything?


----------



## J H Bogran (Jul 19, 2011)

Quoting Adele here:
"Hold your breath and count to ten."

This, too, shall pass. 

I've heard so many good things about the 7" kindle HD that is putting a hard contest against the mini Ipad on my Christmas list. The arguments are pretty much about the same issues you listed in your initial post. If only we could have them all, right?


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

J H Bogran said:


> If only we could have them all, right?


We can't?


Betsy


----------



## lynnfw1 (Nov 20, 2012)

TraceyC/FL said:


> That sounds like the best plan - is it rootable to solve everything?


I've read a lot on Android forums about rooting--too chicken to do it myself, but the Fire specs "under the hood" are some of the best out there. It will void your warrenty, but it may get you your ideal tablet!


----------



## Jesslyn (Oct 29, 2008)

Yes. I think I'm going to root. There is an automated way and instructions on getting back to stock. Have you all gotten your Kindles yet? Are you in love with the desplay?

Side by side with my Samsung Galaxy 8.9 there is no contest. Also, we've (I'm in the IT department) been comparing to the Galaxy S3 and Galaxy Note screens. You can tell the difference on the login screen.

Here is a shot of my two tablets side by side (I'm watching Farscape). The Kindle screen is much closer to 'real' than my Samsung. Even with that pretty gnarly image. Ewww...


----------



## Jesslyn (Oct 29, 2008)

Okay, I'm totally happy now  

I'll root, have my google play store games (can you say tiny bang story?) and apps and my amazon videos, books and comics.

...sigh...

Still cant figure out if I'm a geek or a nerd


----------



## TraceyC/FL (Mar 23, 2011)

Jesslyn said:


> Still cant figure out if I'm a geek or a nerd


Maybe this will help.... 

http://pinterest.com/pin/236861261622474324/


----------

